# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Amnon Shashua

## Airicist

President and CEO of Mobileye N.V.

Co-founder and Chairman of OrCam Technologies Ltd

youtube.com/amnonshashua

facebook.com/amnon.shashua

facebook.com/Prof.Amnon.Shashua

twitter.com/AmnonShashua

linkedin.com/in/amnon-shashua

Amnon Shashua on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

[email protected] Oct. 2013, Amnon Shashua presenting OrCam 

Published on Apr 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Mobileye's IPO Roadshow: Clip on Autonomous Driving by Amnon Shashua 

Published on Jul 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Amnon Shashua @ TEDMEDx Jerusalem, Oct. 2014 

 Published on Nov 9, 2014




> Q&A with Maya Elhalal Levavi on Artificial Intelligence, Computer Vision, Wearable Devices and OrCam for the visually Impaired.

----------


## Airicist

The Future of Computer Vision and Automated Driving by Prof. Amnon Shashua 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> Mobileye Co-Founder, Chairman & CTO Prof. Amnon Shashua talks about the future of computer vision and automated driving at the 2015 Deutsche Bank Global Auto Industry Conference

----------


## Airicist

Professor Amnon Shashua CES2016 PressConference

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> Mobileye Co-founder, CTO and Chairman Amnon Shashua discusses the future of autonomous driving and road mapping at his 2016 CES press conference.

----------


## Airicist

Prof. Amnon Shashua lecture on MyMe - the first AI wearable device

Published on Jan 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

What goes into sensing for autonomous driving?

Published on Apr 17, 2016




> Listen to Mobileye’s Co-founder, CTO and Chairman, Prof. Amnon Shashua share his thoughts about whether an End-to-End deep learning architecture can succeed in the context of autonomous driving.

----------


## Airicist

The three pillars of autonomous driving

Published on Jun 20, 2016




> Mobileye’s Co-founder, CTO and Chairman, Prof. Amnon Shashua presents the three pillars of autonomous driving at the 20th International Congress on Advances in Automotive Electronics in Germany.

----------


## Airicist

Amnon Shashua CVPR 2016 keynote: Autonomous Driving, Computer Vision and Machine Learning

Published on Jun 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Prof. Shashua at WKF: Platform for safe & scalable AVs

Published on Oct 29, 2017




> Watch Prof. Amnon Shashua’s address and Q&A session at the 2017 World Knowledge Forum in Seoul South Korea entitled “Autonomous Vehicles and Artificial Intelligence: on Achieving a Safe and Scalable Platform.” 
> CEO of Mobileye, an Intel Company and Senior VP at Intel, Prof. Shashua invites industry players and regulators to engage in a discourse on how to create a system that is safe enough to truly get autonomous vehicles on the road.

----------


## Airicist

Amnon Shashua at "AI Automotive" Munich 2017

Published on Dec 4, 2017




> Keynote on "Autonomous Vehicle: Formalizing Human Judgement"

----------


## Airicist

Amnon Shashua Delivers Mobileye Conf. at CES 2018

Published on Jan 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Mobileye CEO presents Intel CEO with Autonomous Car at CES 2018 Keynote

Published on Jan 11, 2018




> Find out what’s next in autonomous driving – conversation between Mobileye CEO Prof. Amnon Shashua and Intel CEO Brian Krzanich at CES 2018 .

----------


## Airicist

Mobileye CEO on Yahoo Finance discussing the biggest topics in autonomous

Published on Mar 25, 2019




> Description: Mobileye CEO on auto tech, robotaxis and public trust in AVs - what to expect in the coming years. When can we expect to see autonomous cars on the road? What will it take to get there? Mobileye CEO discusses the RSS approach to AV safety and shares his insights on Yahoo Finance.

----------


## Airicist

Prof. Amnon Shashua gives keynote address at AI Week 2019 in Tel Aviv

Dec 2, 2019




> Prof. Amnon Shashua, Mobileye CEO & Senior VP at Intel,  was the keynote speaker at AI Week 2019 in Tel Aviv. In his talk he discussed how Mobileye uses AI in the mobility industry. He shared his thoughts on how transportation as a service, as enabled by robotaxis, is a game-changer for mobility, but must use AI in order to properly share the roads and interact with human drivers.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2020: an hour with Amnon - autonomous vehicles powered by Mobileye

Jan 7, 2020




> Watch Prof. Amnon Shashua's annual CES address highlighting the progress and purpose of Mobileye's drive to full autonomy. He showcased new sensing technologies that culminate into a 23 minute drive on the congested streets of Jerusalem that is the basis for Mobileye's MaaS service. Shashua showcased the uninterrupted drive as an example of transparency he feels the industry should provide to get to full autonomy.

----------

